# مشروع معرفي ريادي جديد .. من يرغب المشاركة لتكون لنا الريادة في هذا القسم



## علي الحميد (20 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم

بحثت في موسوعة ويكيبيديا عن كلمة "السلامة" وكلمة "الصحة المهنية" ولم أجد أي نتائج !!!

وهنا أقترح أن ننشئ فريق عمل يقوم بتعبئة هذا الفراغ في الموسوعة بحيث أن كل من يريد معلومات عن السلامة هنا نقوم بتحويله مباشرة إلى الموسوعة حيث يتم تجميع جميع المعلومات والمقالات والصور والشروح... 

1- آمل من الأخوة من يريد المشاركة أن يوضح ذلك في رده ولعله يقترح جزء من علم السلامة يمكن أن يفيد فيه أكثر من غيره .. 
2- سأقوم بإعداد خطة عمل لتجميع المعلومات ... 
3- سأقوم بتوزيع الأدوار على الأخوة حسب ما أختار كل واحد ومن لم يحدد سيكلف بما هو متوفر...

آمل أن تلقى الفكرة استحسانكم.. وأن ننتهي إلى موسوعة معرفية متكاملة عن السلامة..


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (20 مارس 2009)

مشروع ممتاز أخي علي وسأساهم به بكل ما أستطيع
استعرضت الموسوعة العربية فوجدت ضمن تصنيفات العلوم - هندسة - هنسة تطبيقية - هندسة الوقاية
يمكن بداية العمل ضمنها وجربت أن أضفت مقالة ضمنها ولكن المقالة لا تظهر فوراً وتحتاج لعدة أيام للظهور بعدها يمكن التوسع من خلالها بالنسبة لإدراج كل مواضيعي الخاصة ضمنها
وهنا يمكن لكل أخ أن يكون له دور في مقالات وتفرعات خاصة به ولكن ينبغي عدم إدراج أي عضو لمقالات آخر على أنها له مع ضرورة ذكر المصدر

مع ذلك فأنا أفضل إن كنت تمتلك الوقت أن يكون ذلك بشكل علمي من حيث:
إضافة تصنيف أساسي ( هندسة السلامة المهنية)
إضافة تصنيفات فرعية: المخاطر - الحريق - السيطرة -...  ضمنها يتم العمل


----------



## علي الحميد (21 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 

مشرفنا الغالي ... كيف حالك ..

العمل لن يكون عشوائياً إطلاقاً... ما أنوي فعله هو كالتالي:

1- حصر الأعضاء الذين سيتبرعون بالعمل.
2- وضع فهرس لمحتوى العمل يحوي العناوين الرئيسة والفرعية .. أي تغيير يتم حسب التصويت من المجموعة التي تعمل.
3- تجميع المواضيع على ملفات وورد بحيث يكون كل موضوع مكتمل العناصر.
4- يتم رفعها إلى wikipedia في نهاية الأمر مع نشر ملف الوورد في الموقع هنا للفائدة العامة.

اعتقد ان هذا التسلسل سيضمن عمل احترافي لا عشوائي إن شاء الله.


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (21 مارس 2009)

مشروع ممتاز
بارك الله فيك وأنا على استعداد للمشاركة
ضع الخطوط الرئيسية للتقسيمات ليتم التناقش حولها


----------



## sayed00 (21 مارس 2009)

الفكرة ممتازة اخى على

انا معكم حسب الوقت المتاح (انا عارف ان الكثير من الاخوة يرغبون بس مشكلة الوقت عند الجميع) لذلك خلينا نفتح الموضوع على المدى الطويل و لا نحدد وقت معين حتى يشاركنا جميع الاخوة المتخصصين

ثانيا يمكننا الاستعانة بالمواد المتاحة بالانجليزية حيث هناك الكثير منها على الموسوعة (يمكن ترجمتها) حتى تكون المعلومات متاحة بالعربية

عليك الترتيب و التنسيق


----------



## علي الحميد (21 مارس 2009)

مهندسنا الكبير ... سأحاول البحث عن قائمة جاهزة من أحد الكتب وأترجمها وأعتقد أن قائمة دورة نيبوش ستساعدنا كثيراً....

بشمهندس سيد ..

والله مشكلة الوقت مشكلة ... وهي تندرج ضمن تنظيم الإنسان لوقته ... لو خصصت لهذا المشروع ساعتين في الإسبوع فقط خلال فترة عطلة نهاية الإسبوع ستنجز الكثير ... 

وحقيقةً كان من الممكن أن أقوم بجمع ما نثرتموه من درر في هذا الموقع ونظمها في خيط واحد ونشرها بدون العودة لأعضاء المنتدى إلا أنني آثرت أن يكون الجميع على علم بالمشروع من أجل التضامن "المعنوي" على الأقل 

وبالرغم من تأكدي من وفرت المواد العربية إلا أن الترجمة ستكون أمراً ملحاً بالتأكيد 

شاكر مداخلتك ...


----------



## naiemelmansie (22 ديسمبر 2010)

على بركة الله نشترك معاكم لانه موضوع مهم جدا


----------



## safety113 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*قلبي معكم وسلامي لكم*

*السلام عليكنم
مشروع عملاق وضخم وسيسجل لك اخي علي السبيعي
انا معكم وارجو ادراجي ضمن المشاركين / حسب الوقت المتوفر طبعا /
علما انني ومجموعة من الشباب نقوم حاليا بنفس المشروع لكن نقوم بتحديث صفحة مدينة تدمر
الامر الصعب اخوتي هو موضوع المراجع
انا مع المعلم سيد بان تبقى الصفحة مفتوحة لفترة لاخذ علم كل الشباب
انا جاهز
وتحية من القلب لك اخي علي السبيعي
والشكر لاول المشاركين معلمينا الكبار جدا م غسان وم سيد
*​


----------



## تمبيزة (22 ديسمبر 2010)

توكلنا على الله


----------



## عمروصلاح (22 ديسمبر 2010)

على السبيعى ..

معاك - ان شاء الله يكرمنا ويكمل المشروع. بالنسبة للوقت انا موجود على طول نظرا لانى شغلى ملوش ميعاد محدد.


----------



## naiemelmansie (27 ديسمبر 2010)

وايضا هام للعاملين فى مجال تنفيذ المشاريع الكبرى


----------



## mahranshtla (4 يناير 2011)

فكرة رائعة جدا احييك عليها لكن ازاى اساعد


----------

